

Organizing A jQuery Application with JavaScriptMVC - justinbmeyer
http://jupiterjs.com/news/organizing-a-jquery-application

======
dinedal
The gem from the article: "The secret to building large apps is NEVER build
large apps. Break up your applications into small pieces. Then, assemble those
testable, bite-sized pieces into your big application."

This is something I have to constantly remind myself. When you have big
application to create with tons of things to do you need to have sort of a
double think kind of way of going about it. Focusing on the details of each
part, all while keeping in mind how that part will fit into the whole at the
end.

~~~
HerberthAmaral
I did a test sometime ago and I found JavaScript MVC a bit heavy. I prefer
break my JS application in small modules and do their communication via
message passing (custom events), like this:
[http://blog.rebeccamurphey.com/code-org-
take-2-structuring-j...](http://blog.rebeccamurphey.com/code-org-
take-2-structuring-javascript-applic)

~~~
justinbmeyer
Why did you find JavaScriptMVC a bit heavy? The Srchr app was 37.8 KB (Gzipped
and Compressed). Which is pretty good considering it packages jQuery (24KB)
and all of the MVC parts. So JMVC, plus the app only was 13KB.

Further, if you read the article, that is exactly what is happening. It's
producing custom search events.

Please re-evaluate JMVC, it's really a bunch of low-level libs that provide
just a little more power to jQuery.

